# Bloating In firts trimester



## Donna26

Hi all,
Has any of you experienced major bloating in the first trimester? I am exactly 7 weeks, but look about 6 months! I am not imagining it either - My hubby finally agreed last night that he too could see it and was worried. (after years of being trained to say of course you don't look fat whenever asked, I knew that he meant it!) 
I am extremely sporty, but I have given up cardio for the last 2 weeks due to the cramping I had been experiencing!
My Doc said it's the uterus expanding as they get to the size of a grape fruit, but I am only 7 weeks- not 12 and it's more like a water mellon than a grape fruit!!!

My hubby reckons i could be further along than thought- but HCG levels last week were 2122 then 7989 3 days later - it would be much higher if I was further along. I did get symptoms very early of pregnancy - My breasts were tender 2 weeks before AF due and I also tested positive 6 days before AF due.

I am hopefully going for an early scan next week, due to pain and my past gnyae probs, so hopefully it will be dated then.

But has anyone else experienced this amount of bloating- or am I destend to be like a beached whale soon!!
D
X:bodyb:


----------



## vickilouise

its just water retention and bloating im still bloated like a football. dont worry about it its normal. think its because things are being moved or being made ready to be moved.


----------



## Samantha675

It is normal. I did the same thing, then found at about 11-12 weeks it went down a bit.


----------



## Ann-Marie

:blush: ........ I haven't actually posted this in my thread..... but... last week, I was huge !!! Even posted pictures on here, and facebook.....

.....and now it's gone down again :blush:

Slightly embarrasing that I was actually just a Jabba :rofl:

So..... don't be too concerned... water retention... and I think in my case wind and constipation ( as someone else said 'food babies' ) were to blame..

I do actually miss the fact that I looked pregnant :(


----------



## codiontour

i am in exactly the same situation and have been since i was 6 or 7 weeks! and i am thin and athletic too and i think thats why you notice more, no fat to cover anything.


----------



## Jayne

Yep, bloated beyond belief. It's horrible!


----------



## Donna26

Oh that's great that you're all bloated too- (I don't mean it how it sounds, just i'm not the only one!)
I thought I was going mad! and just another worry to my list!
thanks for your resurrance.
D
x


----------



## Mervs Mum

I am too Donna! A good friend at work who knows asked me today when I was going public because 'you cant exactly hide *that *for much longer'

Erm TA!

Im not even 8 weeks yet!!


----------



## Belle

I'm Huge!


----------



## anita665

I was always really bloated from soon after I found out I was pregnant. I looked like I already had a bump but I knew it was too early. Eventually the space became filled with baby though.


----------



## Gemma Lou

Hi there, 
I wonder if anyone can help me too.....We have been TTC for the last month. At the start of this week I was waking up feeling very sick and as for coffee, well I couldn't stand the smell of it and normally I can't cope without a cuppa in the morning. I have also been suffering with really bad headaches and the urge to sleep in the afternoons.....this lasted for 4 days. After that I then started to feel very bloated, I wake up in the mornings feeling bloated and it continues through the day, but by bed time my stomach is quite large......its too early to do a test yet as I am not due on until a week on tuesday. I didn't think you could get symptoms as early as a couple of weeks, but according to some sites on the net, some react to hormone changes as early as 3 days. I don't want to get my hopes up, but I can't help but think that I am showing symptoms of early pregnancy? Can anybody help me?


----------



## Logiebear

Yeah like everyone has said it is normal and I have had it with all mine. It is constipation, water retention and general sluggishness in your bidy as they hormones flush your system!!


----------



## aurora32

hi Donna,

know how you feel im just over 7 weeks and without a word of a lie look 6 months, i feel massive and bloated and i constantly feel full of wind and more so sick because of this, im wearing maternity trousers already as my normal ones are far too tight and make me feel sick, didnt want to tell anyone as yet as too early the way im looking now im not goin to have much choice as they will guess :rofl: so chin up hunn you are not the only one......:) 

:hug:


----------



## porkpie1981

I seem ok this time tho last time i was quite swollen


----------



## lolly101

I am the same. I have been wearing my mat jeans for a week now as I can't get all my clothes on!!! I am a fitness fanatic too and I have had to cut down my running so I am feeling bloated anyway!!! My manager at work has made me order mat clothes as my work trousers are too tight too!!!! Roll on a proper bump!!!:rofl:


----------



## Happy

I am really bloated, my work trousers are now too tight and I'm not even 7 weeks yet!


----------



## Katiex

hi,

im the same, im 6 1/2 weeks and my friend is 20 weeks and i feel and look bigger than her! i think as everyone else has said water retention and constipation.

kt x


----------



## Holly21

I'm in early term trousers and only 5 and a bit weeks (although I've lost 3lb this week due to nausea) - the option was to buy trousers in a bigger size that I could wear for a few weeks or to get some comfy early term ones that I could wear for longer. Plus, it was more fun finally being able to try on maternity stuff! I can't wait until I actually have a bump and don't just look bloated! :hug:


----------



## codex

LOL I thought it was just me! I have a bump because I am BLOATED. My DH thinks I am nuts because I am saying I am big and he can't figure out why. Good to know it goes down and then turns into a real bump. I am a small person so this bump is obvious and since I am trying to hide this pregnancy until 12 weeks when I tell work and everyone it's making it hard ha ha ha


----------



## goddess25

I have ahd lots of bloating from the beginning my entire tummy up to my boobs it seems is swollen and bloated and at 13+1 there is no sign of it going yet.


----------



## Ravelyn

I am new to this forum, and was actually searching around to find out if my excessive bloating was normal of just me gaining a lot of weight. I asked my OB/GYN if it was normal and he stated "I'm sorry, but that's all mommy". Well I knew that my uterus was about 1" below my belly button, so I knew it wasn't the baby yet. 

I am a day shy of 16 weeks and have been excessively bloated ever since the pregnacy test was done at 6 weeks. I look like I'm 6 months+ sometimes, I find it gets worse after I eat something, even a light snack. My due date was confirmed by two ultrasounds and even though my ticker calendar says I'm 16 weeks 1 day, I'm only 15 weeks 6 days. Go figure!!!

I am SO glad that I am not the only one with this symptom. Now I can tell my husband to leave me alone. He thinks it is because I have been unemployed for the last 2 months that I have put on weight that has nothing to do with the pregnacy. BLAH!!! Hang in there ladies, soon that large expansion of your stomach will be filled with baby, and not just gas. 

Correna
<a href="https://pregnancy.baby-gaga.com/"><img src="https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev135pb___.png" alt="pregnancy calendar" border="0" /></a>


----------



## Charlie5

Yep I have been very bloated and still am but it is going a bit. Trousers tight, having to go up a size etc - lived in elasticated track suit bottoms (or as me and dh have named them fat pants!) - only thing that was comfy. Its normal.


----------



## fayej89

I am 6weeks and found out while i was 3 weeks as I got early symptoms, my boyfriend always notices how bloated i am and i look like im around 5months sometimes.. Glad I'm not the only one heh :)


----------



## shelina

Before I was pregnant I had a flat stomach. Obviously I knew this would change but I had no idea how quickly!! I'm only 10 weeks pregnant and I'm soooo bloated. I appear over weight rather than pregnant. I've also put on 3 pounds because if I don't eat regularly and a decent amount I feel sick.
The NHS say you shouldn't show or put on weight until second trimester at the earliest! I'm afraid I'm going to become a whale. Should I go on a diet? :(


----------



## purpleish

Hey All,
glad that someone asked this question and I thank everyone for sharing! I was really worried as I've been bloated since the start -and actually considered buying maternity pants to help!..... however - I've found that if I reduce the amount of wheat/yeast in my diet and eat a lot more fiber, the bloating _seems _to be going down... either that or its because I'm now over 9w?

Anyway - hang in there, I'm told it will get better - i Hope!

Purple
x


----------



## QTPie

No, don't diet - just eat healthily and normally and - unless advised against it - try to keep fairly active (even if it is just walking).

I am only 7 weeks and bloated (ESPECIALLY in the evening - could pass for 4 months pregnant, I think!). I am eating normally, haven't put on any weight and am continuing to go to the gym 4 times a week and do a couple of classes (yoga/pilates). So even all of that doesn't stop the bloat! My abs are still defined higher up, but my "once flat tummy" is now a curvy belly... Peppermint tea helps a bit.

The bloat is just your body's reaction to the hormones: our digestive systems are one of the first things to get affected.

Don't worry about it too much - we are all individuals and the NHS cannot say that no-one should put on weight or bloat up... Just eat heathily, drink loads of water, keep active and DEFINITELY no diets! :hugs:

Take care
QT


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I started to bloat out at 4wks, settled down at 10wk


----------



## Truman

I know what you mean, I look huge, but i know it's bloating got terrible wind today, and belly keeps "popping". My OH keeps laughing everytime I move and one slips out... not funny feel like a beached whale.


----------



## Beautywithin

Im 7 weeks aswell, and experincing the same problem, and iv put on weight! *sigh*


----------



## TulliBaby

Hello Everyone,

Ditto here too. I'm 5 weeks. I have a noticeably big belly already and after dinner it gets worse. I'm wearing really loose clothing at work so that no one will notice but I'm not sure if its working. I ordered food yesterday and went downstairs to the lobby to get it, and the security guard asked "is that enough for two". I was traumatized! LOL Now I don't know if he meant enough for him also, or trying to allude to my being pregnant.


----------



## 555ann555

Mervs Mum said:


> I am too Donna! A good friend at work who knows asked me today when I was going public because 'you cant exactly hide *that *for much longer'
> 
> Erm TA!
> 
> Im not even 8 weeks yet!!

:haha:

I'm the same, totally bloated and I'm not even 5 weeks yet :rolleyes:

They say it is the hormones that affect your intestines and cause the gas and constipation :( I can't find anywhere a time frame for when it goes away though!


----------



## Seity

My bloating eased up a lot at 8 weeks. It's not completely gone, but it's not nearly as bad as it was before that.


----------



## Brockie

i am super bloated its ridiculous, i look a good 5 months already and im only about 8 weeks!!! i was the same last time with Fred, its that horrible fat not pregnant belly stage! xxx


----------



## psychnut09

I am huge.... I am not small to start with but I cant even wear my regular jeans right now, it totally stinks, but so worth it! I am only just over 4 weeks along according to my dates...


----------



## honeygrl

I had that for 2weeks. It's definitely constipation, gas and water! My digestive tract just quit moving entirely for a couple weeks. Then a couple days ago, I got these horrifying cramps.. not period type ones, the ones you get when you really have to go potty. FInally was able to potty and lost my belly in about 10 minutes flat. Hurt so bad I almost passed out but I have a flat tummy again and my clothes fit! Hormones suck!


----------



## JemmaD

im the same, and was with the others aswell x


----------



## JennTheMomma

Its normal to bloat, make sure you gets plenty of fluids. I have a little bloat which makes me look like I have a little belly.


----------



## zoefromsussex

I'm bloated out too! Am 7 wks into my 3rd pregnancy and I didn't show before 3 or 4 months with my first. This time my jeans are really tight and I feel so uncomfortably bloated...its horrible! I think its a combination of water retention and eating more than usual to ease the sickness. Hopefully it will level out as the months go on! Good luck everyone! x


----------



## MrsH1980

Im ok-ish in the mornings but over the day I seem to get bigger and bigger like someone is inflating me!! Defo down to a mixture of odd eating habits, gas and constipation me thinks!

Just hope Im not letting all the 'air' out at night when Im asleep :blush: ...if I am DH is keeping awfully quiet about it :haha: (mind you, with my hormones at the moment, maybe he knows better :winkwink:


----------



## Angel_dust

I had a lovely flat stomach at 4 weeks and then by 6 weeks i looked about 6/7 months gone. Huge bloat! It has been so uncomfy and tight feeling so ive been in leggings and baggy tees. I cant wait to have a baby bump but this is ridiculous. I havent even been eating extra, if anything ive been eating healthy, loadsa fruit and veg etc... BUt being this huge is hard when i dont want to tell too many people until ive had my 12 week scan!


----------



## anjail96

I too am 7 weeks and thought that I was going nutz because it seems like in the last 3 days my stomach is swollen to the max and that I feel so full without even eating anything??? 

So glad that I was led to this site to see that this is normal because I am very in shape and work out regularly so when I saw my stomach expand like a balloon I was like waaaait a minute I thought this was due to happen months down the road. Hope it goes down soon because it is very uncomfortable!

Thanks to all and have a safe happy pregnancy:thumbup:


----------



## poonibby

im super duper bloated and i am 5 weeks tommorow. haha. has that ever happened to anyone?


----------



## TeamPace

Donna thank you so much for this post! I have always had big thighs and butt, but flat stomach... so when my belly expanded like a pot bellied pig, I thought something was wrong. Embarrassed to even let my husband see me 'relaxing' my gut! I had my first son when I was 26, so at 37 this one is completely different!


----------



## jeanniepresto

i am the same way.... i skinny n u can see my belly n im only 7weeks tomorrow..:)


----------



## Diet_Coke

I'm like a balloon too. But feeling a bit achy these days too.


----------



## LittleBoSheep

I am 4 weeks 3 days pregnant with my first and I am so bloated I had to buy maternity pants :( and i even had someone ask if I was sure I wasn't further along... way to make me feel like a big fat whale! I have even lost 3 pounds... so I guess it's all bloat and gas!? My stomach is rounder, though.

Oh and I can't wear anything tight because it makes me feel uncomfortable to the point I get dizzy, feel faint, and a little sick.


----------



## bump wanted

Hi Ladies,

I was extremely boated until about 12 weeks and then it just went....I didn't feel like my bump was really showing til around 18 weeks and then I just woke up one morning with a bump!!

It still hasn't grown that much!!!


----------



## Happy happy

Im 8 weeks and feel far too big too soon but it's not quite as bad as it has been but I still have a noticeable bloat going on!!.. Suppose we shouldn't be complaining as it going to get alot worse in the months to come...Fat Pants are just around the corner ladies!!!xoxo


----------



## Blizzard

Ha I love that I typed pregnancy bloating into google an got bnb. Seems many women have asked this question over time :).


----------

